# So we went to Hallie's puppy mill today...(graphic)



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope I'm not violating any rules with this post. Most of you guys on DF know I got Hallie from a puppy mill, it was a life or death situation. The miller didn't want me to get her because she had a GI tract infection and was infested with parasites. Well I go back to check on the dogs and offer some dog food and see if he needs any dogs that need homes (that would otherwise be destroyed) or retired breeders or like in Hallie's case, sick puppies about twice a year. He has **** dogs, beagles, and a few curs. There are puppies running loose everywhere. The stench at the place is overwhelming, and so is the barking. It's like a doggie concentration camp. We're going back tomorrow to most likely pick up a female puppy that seems to be in good condition despite the parasites. We're not sure though if we'll get her or not though. All of the dogs at the mill are in good body condition and most have shelter. If you'll notice the bones everywhere, some dogs standing in a foot of nothing but cattle bones...and even puppies laying next to rotting bones. ugh... if anyone is wondering the authorities have been contacted and they've already talked to the owner and evaluated the situation..believe it or not the place looks a ton better. There used to be dogs that had never seen a vet, dying dogs, and dogs with no shelter, food, or water that looked like skeletons. Here's a real puppy mill though, most of these puppies are sold to hunters or other kennels but a few become pet store puppies. These are your pet store puppies and your online puppies. 






Some dogs were scared of me and hid in their dog houses-









Bones-









Bones-









Even poor little puppies in bones-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

The beagles were in pairs of 2s and 3s in the kennels mostly there was only one dog house for all of the dogs









Despite living their entire lives in confinement without a lot of human contact most were sweethearts-









This little guy was a gorgeous **** hound that was the sweetest dog I've ever met-









One of the puppies from the litter in the first post-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

The most heart breaking thing I've ever encountered, the puppy was born with a severe deformity and will have to be put down, I held it forever cradling it in my arms and the poor little guy fell asleep in my arms-


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

How horrible


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Another sweetheart-









She was a little timid but she warmed up after a few soft words-









These were non breeding same sex trios and pairs-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Sanibelle and annibelle (yes I did name them)-









Hallie's mom-









A sweet little baby-










A lemon and white from the litter on the bones-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

And to beat it all, I found a pig there too-









That's all the pics I'm going to post, hopefully everyone who saw this post will at least consider a puppy mill rescue dog like my two, or they will no longer consider getting a puppy from a pet store. That's my goal anyways.


----------



## kartor83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Those poor dogs. I am a big beagle lover and that just breaks my heart. I live in southern IL and that kind of treatment is common. Tons of puppy mills and back yard breeders. I just dont understand it. So sad! Wish we could save them all


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm glad you now collected evidence. Please turn this to the police


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hallie said:


> Hallie's mom-


 What a heartbreaking picture. You can see the hurt in her eyes.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

^
I agree. Even with all those puppies, this picture really touched me. It's so sad, how these dogs live.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

That's terrible... is there a reason you havent called and reported them to the Animal Control or Police?

Nessa


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh wow....
How many dogs did he have in all?
The bones everywhere are just disturbing. Maybe this is a dumb question but why are there so many bones everywhere? Is that what he feeds them?


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I don't reeealy want to... but i have to...

whats wrong with the puppy that has to be put down?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

kartor83 said:


> Those poor dogs. I am a big beagle lover and that just breaks my heart. I live in southern IL and that kind of treatment is common. Tons of puppy mills and back yard breeders. I just dont understand it. So sad! Wish we could save them all


I don't either! I know what you mean, for every dog you take out there's another in it's place.



MoonStr80 said:


> I'm glad you now collected evidence. Please turn this to the police


I have. I should have explained earlier, the regulations for pets like dogs and cats, are the same as livestock. Food, water, and shelter meets the requirements. If there is an injured animal as long as you show you are treating it , depending on the severity, I don't even think you need proof of vet care. 



MissMutt said:


> What a heartbreaking picture. You can see the hurt in her eyes.


I know. And the sad thing is she was the sweetest girl, I tried to walk her and most of the dogs there are so happy to be off there chains or out of the runs they practically try to break the leash to run but this girl stuck by me and wouldn't leave my side, she just wanted love. 



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> That's terrible... is there a reason you havent called and reported them to the Animal Control or Police?
> 
> Nessa


Trust me I would NEVER let something like this happen and not do everything in my power to help. I'm a dog lover, I love my Hallie just like you love your Callahan! First reason it's still operating is, there is _no animal control_ in the whole county or the surrounding counties, were talking extremely rural here. The nearest AC is in Kentucky over the state line. The police don't really do much as far as animals go, the Dogs here are under the same amount of protecting and regulations livestock are. Food, water, and shelter will do it for the police. 




ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Oh wow....
> How many dogs did he have in all?
> The bones everywhere are just disturbing. Maybe this is a dumb question but why are there so many bones everywhere? Is that what he feeds them?


Not sure. We've been working with him for about 6 months and he's went down at least 100 dogs, which is definitely improvement. It is very disturbing! I have no idea where the bones are from, they're obviously not dog bones. He has horses and pigs...but not nearly enough for all of those bones! I think he orders cows and whole animals for the dogs along with roadkill. 



tw1n said:


> I don't reeealy want to... but i have to...
> 
> whats wrong with the puppy that has to be put down?


It has a severe deformity where it's rectum is misplaced so when it uses the bathroom it defecates on itself, also it has a bacterial infection. The infection is being treated but it's hard to keep the puppy clean. We'll know by tomorrow if he's decided to let us have it or if he's going to have it put down.



Equinox said:


> ^
> I agree. Even with all those puppies, this picture really touched me. It's so sad, how these dogs live.


I agree, it's horrible. And what's even worse is almost every single dog wants love and attention and seems untouched by their experiences.


----------



## jrharvey (Jul 13, 2009)

> I agree, it's horrible. And what's even worse is almost every single dog wants love and attention and seems untouched by their experiences.


Thats all they ever want. Sure they NEED food, water and shelter but without love, what are the living for  It really saddens me to see such a thing. They are all so very cute.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't understand this at all, I mean, I can't wrap my brain around this situation... the pics are one thing, but that video.. those dogs all look so nice/sweet.. I mean, tails wagging, coming over to you... and they're just left out there alone


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

jrharvey said:


> Thats all they ever want. Sure they NEED food, water and shelter but without love, what are the living for  It really saddens me to see such a thing. They are all so very cute.


Yeah it's pathetic that only the bare minimum is needed here in order to own a dog. I mean these dogs have food, most have shelter, and all get fed once a day but really, doesn't the dog deserve better? The dogs look at the same surroundings and stay on the same 3 foot chain their whole lives. If they get traded or sold they end up in a similar situation. 



CoverTune said:


> I don't understand this at all, I mean, I can't wrap my brain around this situation... the pics are one thing, but that video.. those dogs all look so nice/sweet.. I mean, tails wagging, coming over to you... and they're just left out there alone


Yep you got it right, they are just outside dogs that never get out of the run or off the chain, Never get alone time with a person or anything. They aren't feral dogs, they have daily human contact and their owner isn't mean to them. Also, he raised a lot of the dogs from puppies and gave them plenty of attention. Most are absolute sweethearts. The owner is kind of sick in the head (obviously) he loves his dogs but doesn't really take good care of them. Like a hoarder.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> I'm glad you now collected evidence. Please turn this to the police


You know, honestly I would be surprised it they would do anything. The laws really only say that the dog need shelter, water and food. If the dogs had those three things their hands are tied (the police) My friend who is in charge of the animal control department here always says " I can't make them love the dog" all I can do is make them follow the law. 

Gross as it is to see all of the bones, at least they had food.

I think it is sick and hope this person does get closed down along with all of the other people that treat their dogs in this manner. 

What was wrong with the puppy that will have to be put down?

Is it your intent to document the goings on at this place to turn into the police? Good for you for your efforts. If more people cared these people could be shut down. They have to quit seeing pet store puppies as rescues. Buying them is not rescue, it is the exact reason these kinds of places keep going.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

jrharvey said:


> Thats all they ever want. Sure they NEED food, water and shelter but without love, what are the living for  It really saddens me to see such a thing. They are all so very cute.


I don't understand how someone could breed dogs and not love each and every one of them. 

I never understood, for instance, the kind of person who breeds dogs but doesn't care at all about breed's history, standard, or the individual dogs themselves. To me, loving dogs and the breed above all else is at the very _heart_ of wanting to breed.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> You know, honestly I would be surprised it they would do anything. The laws really only say that the dog need shelter, water and food. If the dogs had those three things their hands are tied (the police) My friend who is in charge of the animal control department here always says " I can't make them love the dog" all I can do is make them follow the law.
> 
> Gross as it is to see all of the bones, at least they had food.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Finally someone gets it. The police don't do much about animals, that's Animal Control and we don't have one here. The police here just follow the food,water, and shelter law and that's good enough around here. I agree, the bones are very disturbing but it's better than them not having anything to eat. They're all in good body shape. I've got 5 videos and tons of pictures. The bad thing about this guy is if a dog is deathly ill it gets vet care so you basically can't get him for anything with the laws here. The puppy has a bacterial infection and has wounds every where, it's rectum is deformed and placed under it's thigh so it soils itself each time it goes to the bathroom. It's a loosing battle unfortunately. The infection is horrible. Yep, some of these puppies end up in pet stores, and each purchase helps breed another puppy in a mill. 



Pai said:


> I don't understand how someone could breed dogs and not love each and every one of them.
> 
> I never understood, for instance, the kind of person who breeds dogs but doesn't care at all about breed's history, standard, or the individual dogs themselves. To me, loving dogs and the breed above all else is at the very _heart_ of wanting to breed.


In a strange way he does love his dogs...you know what I mean. It's sick. If you tried to take a few of his dogs away he'd cry. I know what you mean and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so CONFUSED! We often time hear Puppy Mill's busted and these are great examples of this could be reported, and theirs nothing they can do about it? I'm VERY confused


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

How sad  But I'm confused, if your so upset by puppy mills, why would you go and buy one of their dogs? Doesn't that just make them err...happy.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pepper said:


> How sad  But I'm confused, if your so upset by puppy mills, why would you go and buy one of their dogs? Doesn't that just make them err...happy.


Hey .. Which you talking to Pepper?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm talking to Hallie, as her first post said she might go get another dog from the mill.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Pepper said:


> I'm talking to Hallie, as her first post said she might go get another dog from the mill.


I don't think she's buying them at this point, just taking them off the miller's hands if they're sick. If I'm reading this right.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pepper said:


> I'm talking to Hallie, as her first post said she might go get another dog from the mill.


Oh? That's good way to support their breeding!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it's going to be another Hallie. She was born very small and would have been put down if she didn't step in and foster her. I'm glad you're doing what you can. I hope this puppy mill gets shut down one day, but it doesn't seem likely. I actually do understand the sick love this guy apparently has. It's like with animal hoarders, they think their animals are doing fine and breaks down when they're taken away. Ugh, it's disgusting, how these people can be so blind.

This is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Equinox said:


> I actually do understand the sick love this guy apparently has. It's like with animal hoarders, they think their animals are doing fine and breaks down when they're taken away. Ugh, it's disgusting, how these people can be so blind.


Hoarding is a certified mental illness, that's why. It's like with anorexics, where no matter how 'skin and bones' they are, every time they look in the mirror, they see a _hugely fat person._ What's in their mind has no connection to the reality around them.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't understand why crap like this isn't illegal yet.  It's extremely upsetting and frustrating.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> I'm so CONFUSED! We often time hear Puppy Mill's busted and these are great examples of this could be reported, and theirs nothing they can do about it? I'm VERY confused


Yep, nothing they can do about it. It seems like horrible treatment to us, but we are dog lovers. These people aren't. They give what's required and that's it. 



Pepper said:


> How sad  But I'm confused, if your so upset by puppy mills, why would you go and buy one of their dogs? Doesn't that just make them err...happy.


Buy? I'm afraid I don't. He actually loses money everytime I take a pup or dog from his place. I don't buy I look at the dogs and he tells me which he'll give to me, which are mostly sick puppies or old adults. That's how I got both of my mill dogs. 



Willowy said:


> I don't think she's buying them at this point, just taking them off the miller's hands if they're sick. If I'm reading this right.


Correct. Though I do usually pay a small fee. His pups and dogs usually go for about $200-$300 dollars even $500 sometimes. Hallie was $25 and this puppy was going to be $10, he doesn't benefit much from that if at all. 





Equinox said:


> I think it's going to be another Hallie. She was born very small and would have been put down if she didn't step in and foster her. I'm glad you're doing what you can. I hope this puppy mill gets shut down one day, but it doesn't seem likely. I actually do understand the sick love this guy apparently has. It's like with animal hoarders, they think their animals are doing fine and breaks down when they're taken away. Ugh, it's disgusting, how these people can be so blind.
> 
> This is so heartbreaking.


Jackpot! Actually, this puppy was in worse condition than Hallie was..if that's even possible. This poor pup was on the brink of death, I wasn't needed in this one though. The pup started showing improvement and now he won't let me take him. It is all I can do but I feel like it makes a little difference ya know? at least one dog got a home it deserved. You can't save every single dog that needs it. I think I understand it too, I mean this guy spends a ton of time with the dogs. He's had most of them their whole lives, even the older ones. If a dog gets loose I've seen him take it to the exact kennel or tie out it was out, so he knows his dogs. It is disgusting though. 



Pai said:


> Hoarding is a certified mental illness, that's why. It's like with anorexics, where no matter how 'skin and bones' they are, every time they look in the mirror, they see a _hugely fat person._ What's in their mind has no connection to the reality around them.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure the guy is a hoarder. It all started when his wife died, when she died he went out and bought a beagle. 10 years later he has 100+. At least he feeds them and makes sure that they get what they need. unfortunately there's nothing that can be done..He's making progress though, I was there last December and there were at least 100 more dogs though there were less puppies but that could've been due to the time of year or temp. There were also dogs with ingrown collars and dogs that were as skinny as skinny gets. He's definitely doing better. 



JLWillow said:


> I don't understand why crap like this isn't illegal yet.  It's extremely upsetting and frustrating.


In this case it's purely due to location, the county is so rural they treat all animals the same. If all a cow needs is food, water, and shelter then that must be all a dog or cat needs. No one in the county is really even pushing for better treatment either.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Hallie said:


> In this case it's purely due to location, the county is so rural they treat all animals the same. If all a cow needs is food, water, and shelter then that must be all a dog or cat needs. No one in the county is really even pushing for better treatment either.


Is that just a tradition for the people who live there? To treat animals that way and they don't really know any better? Or they just don't care? Maybe they need to be educated on the matter?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

JLWillow said:


> Is that just a tradition for the people who live there? To treat animals that way and they don't really know any better? Or they just don't care? Maybe they need to be educated on the matter?


I wish I could say they just don't know any better but it's common sense to know dog doesn't belong running around in bones. In a way it's tradition, it's just they were raised treating dogs like this. Their parents, grandparents, and their great grandparents treated dogs in this manner so it's just something they don't really think about. It's just the way it was and the way it is. What definitely doesn't help is how accepted it is here, people just don't think twice.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't understand how people can treat dogs that way. A chained up dog is just about one of the saddest things. And all those bones. Puts a lump in my throat and a pit in my stomach to see how those dogs have to live. Bless you for making a difference.


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

Who ever runs that puppy mill , karma is going to get them! There is no animal on earth that deserves to live like that!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> I don't understand how people can treat dogs that way. A chained up dog is just about one of the saddest things. And all those bones. Puts a lump in my throat and a pit in my stomach to see how those dogs have to live. Bless you for making a difference.


The bones sure are a gruesome sight. I agree it's horrid, a horrible thing for any creature to have to endure. Not even the smallest animal should live like that. Thanks, we've managed to get about 10 out of there and placed in good homes but what's 10 when there's 100+ more? 



DIRTY PAW said:


> Who ever runs that puppy mill , karma is going to get them! There is no animal on earth that deserves to live like that!


I sure hope it does! I agree.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah .. Fact is none of these dogs know what's it like to be in a home, or to know what it like for someone to LOVE! It's sad, you know what else their soul has been crushed for many, many years. I don't understand fact they allow this to happen! If it were human beings you bet cha money he'd be facing prison time

I know what's it like to take in a survivor from this digusting breeding industry they don't know how to be a self happy waggin tail dog to happy to be please! I'm still working on Frankie's confidence and he has yet to walk the steps he's a ex-miller used as a stud! Sadly he'll never be a NORMAL dog. He'll always be shy, wavy of strangers

Hope you know what you're getting yourself too, it's a lot of work these dogs are so sensitive to life and everything around them


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Yeah .. Fact is none of these dogs know what's it like to be in a home, or to know what it like for someone to LOVE! It's sad, you know what else their soul has been crushed for many, many years. I don't understand fact they allow this to happen! If it were human beings you bet cha money he'd be facing prison time
> 
> I know what's it like to take in a survivor from this digusting breeding industry they don't know how to be a self happy waggin tail dog to happy to be please! I'm still working on Frankie's confidence and he has yet to walk the steps he's a ex-miller used as a stud! Sadly he'll never be a NORMAL dog. He'll always be shy, wavy of strangers
> 
> Hope you know what you're getting yourself too, it's a lot of work these dogs are so sensitive to life and everything around them


Yeah, most are still happy go lucky dogs. Just normal dogs! I know what i'm getting myself into, I've taken several of his dogs. Hallie still won't approach a strange man but with tons of training we've got her where she'll tolerate the presence of one. She used to pee and run when a man approached her. Most of these dogs have problems with potty training and food aggression. I've taken retired breeders and sick puppies who had never seen a human. I've dealt with both of the extremes, it's hard for these dogs to adjust to normal life. They usually won't touch kibble, don't know how to play with toys, and have a little food aggression but can you blame them?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hallie said:


> They usually won't touch kibble, don't know how to play with toys, and have a little food aggression but can you blame them?


Some are happy to see someone don't get me wrong, and some that are in the corner crowding have emotion problems they need so much patience! Also some does not eat when they a person is present. I'm glad Frankie can eat & doesn't mind anyone around etc 

They suffer so much and it takes LONG time for them to recover not all are same, each one is an individual, many times they have Post Traumatic Stress, not only that but health takes toll buck load of med vet on long run

I'm a member on a Group called Puppy Mill Rehabilitation


----------



## ooby1kanooby (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallie said:


> That's all the pics I'm going to post, hopefully everyone who saw this post will at least consider a puppy mill rescue dog like my two, or they will no longer consider getting a puppy from a pet store. That's my goal anyways.


We get our (my family) dogs from the pound- humane society. Although, my grandmother got hers from a puppy mill, I believe. She is a sweetie to! How can someone do that to an animal?


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

lovemygreys said:


> I don't understand how people can treat dogs that way. A chained up dog is just about one of the saddest things. And all those bones. Puts a lump in my throat and a pit in my stomach to see how those dogs have to live. Bless you for making a difference.


I totally agree with every word of this.


----------

